# Bellowhead, Hedonism



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

So the long awaited 3rd album from Bellowhead was released for sale on Monday 4th October. This album called Hedonism was recorded at Abbey Road. If you have never heard their music or never heard of them, check them out I doubt you will be disappointed.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Just checked.

Sorry old boy - Utter cack. My opinion only of course.


----------

